# TJ again?! how would you feel??



## shingyau (Jan 13, 2003)

TJ, I'm have nothing against you personally but how would you feel if people took your work and passed it off as their own?

Your review on Mortal Kombat: DA is the same as the one on www.n-philes.com

I haven't checked your other reviews, but if you do take from other places, no one would think anything less of you if you just mentioned where you got it from because it simply isn't fair otherwise.

I don't use GBAtemp for news, I use here for games discussion. I read a lot of games reviews and remember them, and I'm sure I'm not the only one. If you continue doing this people will notice.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 13, 2003)

We toke action about this thing..
i'm going probably to delete that review, and any all of you find plagiarist, but i think you won't find any dated later than 12 jan.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 13, 2003)

I also just seen that his Super Street Fighter: Turbo Revival is IDENTICAL to the review here....

http://nin.vgf.com/reviews/ssf2tr/







EDIT...

ALSO HIS SMA3 review is identical to that of N-Philes!


----------



## Angelical_1 (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a real same T J .. I was impressed with one of your reviews so much I private messaged you to say well done.

I am somewhat disappointed you haven't made reference to quotes you may have referenced from. 

Nuff said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angelical_1

(PS.. Thank-you shingyau for your observation !)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Angelical_1 @ Jan 13 2003 said:


> That's a real same T J .. I was impressed with one of your reviews so much I private messaged you to say well done.


I feel exactly the same, I also PM'ed him to say congratulations and asked him if it was all his own work. He said yes.


----------



## Angelical_1 (Jan 13, 2003)

Shaunj66, I certainly feel a review of position needs to be looked at.

T J .. I would suggest you private message either, one of the admin, or alexander .. you might have reason for you actions .. and if so, they would be the persons to whom you should speak.


----------



## neocat (Jan 13, 2003)

I DON'T BELIEVE IT!
I even gave him a text so that he could improve his reviews and he said yes thank you i'll improve the way i make them...

DAMN IT! I dont believe i fell for it again


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 13, 2003)

Why? Why did you do this? Someone better check his other reviews.


----------



## KyleRXZero (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sure the real authors of the reviews would love to hear about this.


----------



## EvilMegaManX (Jan 13, 2003)

i am telling u he taking people work for his own i tell u if he do it aging, kick him out of the gbatemp magazine. u cant take people hard work and put it for your self that not right to do. u better do the right thing tj


----------



## dice (Jan 13, 2003)

I wonder what TJ has to say for himself.
I do find it a little hard to believe though


----------



## Alexander (Jan 13, 2003)

ok guys i think this is enough he made a mistake.. that's all, it won't be happen againn.. i'll close this topic cause umiliation ain't a fair thing.. for any other plagiarism PM me or kivan thanks


----------



## D2_ (Jan 13, 2003)

We really need a gbatemp editor.


----------



## kutabare (Jan 13, 2003)

Makes you wonder whether the review he submitted to get the 'job' was his own work.


----------



## neocat (Jan 13, 2003)

Cmon stop it!
he already said he wouldnt do it again


----------



## dice (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah end this topic now.


----------

